# MPG Threading Demo - what should be covered?



## thewishman (Mar 21, 2015)

Okay, about a month from now, I'll be giving a demo on threading at the MPG in Champaign, Illinois. What kinds of questions should I be prepared to get?

Regarding *threading*:

What would you like to see? 

What questions would you have? 

What would you like in a handout?


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 21, 2015)

Chris, 
Will your demo be strictly tap and die threading for pens or will you get into threading for other turnings like lidded boxes and methods of threading for these?

I guess folks will also want to know what materials work best for threading.

Will you get into polishing/buffing as well?


Wish I could be there. MAPG is on my list.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the questions. The focus will be on pens - that's all I make.

I'll put together a list of materials that thread well and those that don't. I find that polishing is much easier before threading. Polishing after gets gunk in the threads. I'll include that also.


----------



## mark james (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Chris.

I just started making closed end pens, 6 so far.  These are fun.  My form/dimensions are still evolving, and I'm perfectly happy using kit components (Triton and Atrax from Berea), but in the future...

So a beginner's demo for those who understand the concept, but have never used taps and dies would be useful - at least to me! Also, it would need to be on a wood lathe set-up (I have a nice Nova).  I do not suspect I will ever get into a metal lathe addiction.

Mark


----------



## mredburn (Mar 21, 2015)

Hmm just  general suggestions.  Be prepared to address, starting and ending the thread areas, 45 degree bevel at the start and possibly  a groove at the end.  Problems caused by unfinished threads. Problems by having to small a hole for the tap. Reversing the die on really short threads to cut full depth on the all the threads,  Cutting tenons smaller on softer like aluminum and copper metals because the die pushes metal up into the threading as well as cutting it off. lubrication options.  Pam/cooking oil, Tap magic, Plumber tap oil from Hope Depot/Lowes etc.
Let me add "how far to thread before backing off the tap/die to do a chip break.


----------



## mark james (Mar 21, 2015)

mredburn said:


> Hmm just  general suggestions.  Be prepared to address, starting and ending the thread areas, 45 degree bevel at the start and possibly  a groove at the end.  Problems caused by unfinished threads. Problems by having to small a hole for the tap. Reversing the die on really short threads to cut full depth on the all the threads,  Cutting tenons smaller on softer like aluminum and copper metals because the die pushes metal up into the threading as well as cutting it off. lubrication options.  Pam/cooking oil, Tap magic, Plumber tap oil from Hope Depot/Lowes etc.
> Let me add "how far to thread before backing off the tap/die to do a chip break.



So basically, Chris is doing a 4 hr demo (and covering just the basics)... sweet


----------



## mredburn (Mar 21, 2015)

I suspect you will also need to cover, single and multi start threading. What size you should buy for doing rollerballs, front sections, Feeds by brand. Cap threads, drill sizes etc.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey Mike,

I propose we take up a collection and fly you up for the MPG. You helped me through almost all of my threading questions a couple of years ago.

If I can talk Rich into it, we could give you 50% of the registration fees to cover your travel. We'll ask around to find you a couch to sleep on Friday night. What do ya say?:biggrin:


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 21, 2015)

How about doing it all quickly?    I can thread now but it takes me forever to get just the right size tenon.  I also seem to screw up the sections threads at times.  

Materials would be a good discussion.  What threads well.

How about how to line up grain when you are threading the cap and body?  I would love to know that. 

Maybe also something on making the threads tighter or looser.  How are they adjusted?

That is all I can think of off the top of my head.  

I am expecting big things Chris.  (No pressure. LOL)


----------



## Janster (Mar 23, 2015)

I am on the left coast, to much $$$$$ to attend. A nice tutorial would be ~Sweeet~. TIA and be well......Jan


----------



## thewishman (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay, thanks for the suggestions so far. I really appreciate the help and the ideas.

So far, using a wood lathe to thread pen parts - here are a few bullet points to cover:

1. Selecting materials (including sources for some in the handout) 

2. Sources for taps, dies and various holders (details/links in handout)

3. How to hold the parts.

4. Selecting drill bits and tenon sizes - understanding what the numbers mean

5. Preparing holes/tenons for threading

6. Creating threaded rings and posts to support parts threaded on the inside and outside

7. Lubrication

8. Single start vs. multi start

9. Lining up grain/pattern (I'm going to have to research that one better)


Any other things to add/modify?


----------



## mredburn (Mar 23, 2015)

To line up the patterns, one of the pieces needs to be slightly longer than needed and is trimmed back until the patterns line up as the piece seats. Trial and error. Usually it is the cap and its threaded deep enough it doesnt bottom out on the threads. Screw it on check pattern alignment. Trim a very little off and try it again, rinse and repeat.

Where you need to trim depends on what part is stopping the turning.  it may be the end of the cap, it may be a seat on the the tenon that needs trimmed back.


----------



## mark james (Mar 23, 2015)

thewishman said:


> Okay, thanks for the suggestions so far. I really appreciate the help and the ideas.
> 
> So far, using a wood lathe to thread pen parts - here are a few bullet points to cover:
> 
> ...



And a Partridge in a Pear Tree... :wink:


----------



## Curly (Mar 23, 2015)

Names of taps and what they are for. Start, plug, bottom along with the other possible names to remove confusion when talking about them.


----------

